# moselle, is anyone else here?



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, after a shaky start with a tyre having to be changed . Its our second week of trip down moselle, seems to be not many brits around, at Traben trabach now, rained most of yesterday hope it picks up. 

John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

heading there on Thursday.....


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Heading there beginning of October.

Val


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi the cookies,
Just spotted your post  We are the couple in the Carthago who parked behind you at Trier. Glad to see you're still enjoying Germany and have not encountered any more problems on your travels.
Have you tried any of the stellplatz that we recommended yet? Have a good time and fingers crossed for the weather to start improving,

Take care,


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Catch the Ferry next Monday for a 4 week trip down the Moselle. Have not been down the river this time of year. There never has been a lot of brits using the stellplatz most use campsites. We usually tour it from end of May until start of August as the fishing is so good.

Looking forward to getting the lines wet and fish on the end of it.

Steve & Ann. ---------------- teensvan


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

We are in Luxemborg (Dieritch) - off up the Mosel tomorrow. May stay at Trier but no plans. We have a Rapido with a trailer so hope no problems getting onto Stellplatz. Any recommendations more than welcome.

Chris


----------



## sirhandel (Mar 5, 2008)

We are off to Calais next Wednesday then heading for Moselle valley. Can you recommend where to aim for on the way and along the valley? We will be heading North after 2 weeks to meet friends at Bremen.
Thanks


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Currently at Wintrich stellplatz. Very pleasant place to stay right by the river- €8.50 per night including wifi and EHU.
Wine festival here w/e 12th sept and may return as it's a small and friendly village.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Stayed next door to you Bill at Minheim in June. A little gem and again right on the riverfront. Peaceful, an easy walk or ride to Piesport, good cycling. 6.50 euro's per night, electric extra if wanted and WiFi. Recommended.

Ron


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

The whole of the mosel is fab to tour you are spoilt for choice as to witch stellplatz to use. You can get a trailer on all the stellplatz. We shall be towing a 250 Honda motorbike on a trailer. We may bump into some of you. Enjoy your trip. 

Steve & Ann ________ teensvan


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Just spent the weekend at Kinheim Stellplatz. Lovely setting right by Mosel. Bit of rain early on Saturday but otherwise great weather.

Now at the small stellplatz in Zell. Looks like we got here just in time (1PM) as it's now full!

... just loving the trocken wines that I never realised were so good!


----------

